# yellowfin tuna



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

what are the best baits to troll around the oil rigs for tuna


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

catch blackfin and use them as cut bait...


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

we'll eat or release black fin....macks or bloody bonito best cut bait


----------



## Capt. Mike Ellis (Oct 23, 2007)

Any livebait that you can pick up around your passes. I wouldn't put to much time into trolling for them unless you are trying to target a blue.
Capt. Mike


----------



## aquabubba (Oct 1, 2007)

Naked ballyhoo


----------

